#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

** 

*-     *   NFPA   **   30*       .*
*-          .**
-               .*
-  *      29*  CFR 1910*.*106*                200   (*93.3 C*)*  
     :
      Flash Point
** 
     Safety Can
*        5                      * 
      Flammable  (Explosive)  Limits
*                    .*
** Lower Flammable Limits (LFL) or LEL** 
** Upper Flammable Limits (UFL)  or UEL** 
Limits of Flammability of Some  Substances
           0.7-7.5%
     .2.2-9.5%
         1.9-8.5%
        4-75%
        1.5-82%
        6-36.5%
        3.3-19%
      15-28%
         12.5-74%
 **     A- Flammable Liquids    
*         100  * *(*37.8*º*   C*).      :*
*        ():        *   73ºF*-*   22.8ºC**    100º F -37.8º C*.
   () :        *   73ºF -22.8ºC**   100º F  - 37.8º C*.* 
*   ():           *   73ºF - 22.8ºC**  100º F - 37.8º C*.
*
*         :           *  100º F - 37.8º C*.   *  140º F - 60º C*. 
     :*
*         ():          *   140º F- 60º C*.  *    200º F*-*    93.3º C*. 
    ():          *   200º F- 93.3º C.
 ()   SAFETY CABINETS
*     -**                1.5* 
*-* *    325    10     
-      2  (5 )    
-           (     )
-       60              120    * 
- ** 
   Inside Storage Rooms



*     -             4   
    -                  .
    -          *   Class  I Division 2
     -  ** 
*    -         6       . (        )
    -        3* 
    -*      30      .*
   Warehouses or Storage Buildings

*    -                
    -          
    -    
    -      .*

 
See More:

----------

